# Game #6 - Sixers Vs Lakers - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*November 11, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)

 
Philadelphia 76ers (2-3) Vs Los Angeles Lakers (3-2)

Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, PA*

*Head Coaches:*
 
Maurice Cheeks/Phil Jackson

*Projected Starting Lineups:*
     
Allen Iverson/Andre Iguodala/Kyle Korver/Chris Webber/Steven Hunter
     
Smush Parker/Kobe Bryant/Lamar Odom/Kwame Brown/Chris Mihm


*KEY MATCHUP:*
 
*- Andre Iguodala -VS- Kobe Bryant -*​
Could a moderator please change the opponent to the Lakers? Thanks.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

I think we can take the Lakers as long as we dont got to go against the Mavs and Bobcats with them lol

Look for AI and Kobe to put on a show AI outdoing Kobe by 5 pts


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Anyway to change the Title of this Topic so ppl know this is for tonights game?


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Nice. This game is on ESPN.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Why doesn't ESPN have NBA games in HD? What a ripoff that ESPN-HD doesn't put NBA games in actual HD. The NFL and MLB games are high def when they are on ESPN-HD.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*



jpk said:


> Why doesn't ESPN have NBA games in HD? What a ripoff that ESPN-HD doesn't put NBA games in actual HD. The NFL and MLB games are high def when they are on ESPN-HD.


Actually bro it is on ESPN HD at least for me i just checked do you have a channle called ESPNHD it should be on there i jus checked our shcedule its on there for us I would suggest checking it when game time comes on maybe your cable company hasnt updated your schedule or something


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*



Route I-76 said:


> Actually bro it is on ESPN HD at least for me i just checked do you have a channle called ESPNHD it should be on there i jus checked our shcedule its on there for us I would suggest checking it when game time comes on maybe your cable company hasnt updated your schedule or something


I think he means, they have it on ESPNHD, but it's not in HD. Just the regular feed.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*



Cornrow Wallace said:


> I think he means, they have it on ESPNHD, but it's not in HD. Just the regular feed.


Oh really i never heard of that **** i thought if it was on that channle it was automaticlly in HD thats pretty ghetto if its not


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

I love these games, and if you look at the man-to-man, I think the sixers completely outclass the lakers.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

If anybody needs the play by play, I'll do it, I'm right next to my tv.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Who is shush parker? never heard of him before tonight.

Nice 3 ball Korver. 

Go Sixers!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

It would be nice if you did the play by play. A lot of people are afraid to visit the Laker forum.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

We're playing some good team D so far. 

Hunter's game needs some fine tuning.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

I think Smush was out of the league last year, but he's off to a good start for the Lakers.

Did anyone get nauseaus (sp?) listening to them talk the ENTIRE pre-show about Kobe & Phil Jackson?

Damn ... everyone knows the league is on a mission to rebuild Kobe's image, but spare us please. There are other members of the Lakers, and he certainly can't upstage AI.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

The sixes are playing great against Kobe.

Iverson hits a three.

Sixers get a steal, AI misses a quick three.

Offenisive foul by Kwame Brown.

AI gets foul on a drive.

Makes 1


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Damn! what a dunk by Webber!!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Smush is out of his league trying to guard AI.

I still don't see how Webber's slam was a foul ... but, this is the Lakers.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Sixers continues to play great dfense on Kobe.

Webber dunks on Mihm, it's an offensive foul.

Iverson gets a steal, draws a foul, Lakers over the limit.

Webber has two fouls, he sits.

AI makes 1 of 2.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*



Dynasty Raider said:


> Damn ... but spare us please. There are other members of the Lakers, and he certainly can't upstage AI.


Yeah, like Smoosh Parker... 

The dunk by Cwebb didn't count, offensive foul.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Kobe with a good pass to Kawme, AI goes inside and misses a lay up.

AI's looking faster in this one than in Detroit.

I love their defense so far, they're trapping Kobe really well, and Steven Hunter is really aggressive.

Webber pulled Mihms arm on the dunk, that's why it was a foul. Good job by the ref catching that.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*



Dynasty Raider said:


> Smush is out of his league trying to guard AI.
> 
> I still don't see how Webber's slam was a foul ... but, this is the Lakers.


I saw it on the replay. He used his left hand to push off. It was a good dunk and he got some lift on it too.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Korver misses a three, then gets a steal. AI makes the lay up, was fouled, but no call.

Time out lakers.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*



alleninsf said:


> I saw it on the replay. He used his left hand to push off. It was a good dunk and he got some lift on it too.


Ohh .. OK. 


AI just made a basket with his back turned to the basket.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

I take it back, AI was just going wild because he was dodging, great shot.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Smush must be good if he beat out Deavan George for the starting gurad spot.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Score 14-9, sixers.

Sixers wearing the shot clock down, air ball by george, second shot clock violation by lakers, that's seven TO's in seven min.

Iggy pass to nailon, made jumper, 16-9

Block by Iggy, and AI is fouled, the lakers are in penalty, AI will shoot two.

He makes both. 18-9 sixers.

Tip in by mihm, 18-11 sixers.

AI with a cross over, gets undercut by his defender, but no call.

Bryant misses again, out on the sixers, misses again, lakers get the rebound, mihm makes it.

18-13 sixers.

Nailon to Hunter, Hunter dunks. 20-13.

Odom hits the three, 16-20 sixers. Lakers backup point guard is bleeding.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

I really like Nailon so far this year hes nice for us comin off the bench 

Hunters lookin pretty good tonight


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

This is nice. AI is gonna abuse Vujachic.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Nailon misses against the shot clock. Hunter fouls at the other end, shooting foul, they're in the bonus.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*



Route I-76 said:


> Im really lookin Nailon so far this year hes nice for us comin off the bench
> 
> Hunters lookin pretty good tonight


Nailon's game is almost patterned after Mark Jackson. He isn't known for his defense and he has a nice little midrange stroke.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Man, that wasn't a flagarant foul??


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Nice drive to the hoop by Salmons and was fouled.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

awww that buzzer beater would of been nice 27-25 Philly


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

The line up for the sixers is AI, Iggy, Salmons, Thomas, Nailon.

Nailon scores by goaltending 22-18.

Mihm dunks off a fast break. Nailon called for an offensive foul.

Strip by somebody, salmons get fouled, makes it, but it doesn't count. He'll shoot two. He makes both.

24-20 sixers.

Kobe drives, flagrant foul on thomas. I don't like it, he wasn't trying to hit him, he just came down two hard.

Kobe makes 1. Misses a jumper, but mihm puts it back, bullying Thomas.
.
Salmons makes the and 1! mihm has 2 fouls. makes the shot

Odom gets fouled on the shot. Thomas has two already. AI has been quiet lately, hasn't touched the ball much.

Odom makes both.

AI misses against the buzzer. 27-25 sixers at the end of first quarter.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Hunter's doing a great job filling in for us but I can't wait to get Dalembert back. When a scrub like Mihm has 12pts and 5 boards on you in the 1st quarter, that aint right.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

I like the way the game looks. From a glance, it looks like they've given up the lead, but the lakers are scoring off almost luck. Kobe's been held too one, and other than a run at the beginning by Parker, and at the end by mihm, they've got no one. We've been scoring almost easily.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Crawford to old to be refin that was a bs call


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

McKie comes in to a nice applause. Sixers line up is Ollie, Korver, Hunter, salmons, and nailon

Three by George 28-27 lakers.

offensive foul on nailon. Brown misses but gets his own rebound, out to Odom for three. 31-27 lakers.

Iggy and Webber come in. Line up is Ollie, Webber, Korver, Salmons, and Iggy.

Webber misses, out of bounds on sixers. Lakers miss, Iggy pboards, takes it up court for a Korver miss.

Korver fouls somebody on the ground. AI in for Ollie. Small ball for the sixers, and no rebounds.

Brown scores 33-27 lakers.

Webber loses the ball, Brown misses, so does Korver. AI gets the rebound, fouled by McKie.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

The sixers need another big man desperately. They just can't get rebounds unless its Webber and Hunter on the floor. There's got to be some old dude who will play hard for 10 mpg for the minimum. Elden Cambell? I bet Charles Oakley can still play.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Webber's been looking pretty good and healthy this year. I hope he keeps it up throughout the season. 

We're down by 6 and both AI and Cwebb back in the game.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Damn, Cheeks looks good roaming our bench. 

Kobe back in and getting booed loudly.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

AI and Kobe both really quiet. still 33-27 lakers as AI shoots.

He makes both.

Odom scores inside, sixers being dominated inside.

Salmons drives, scores, he's being really aggressive. Out on lakers 35-31.

Webber makes a jumper, 35-33 lakers.

Kwame misses, sixers get the rebound, out on lakers, Kobe comes in for boos.

AI with a great pass, Salmons misses inside.

McKie shoots, sixers rebound, Korver misses wide open three.

Kobe misses, up court Webber dunks 35 all.

Kobe drives, gets his first FG. AI makes a long 2. 37 all.

Kobe misses, sixers get the rb. AI gets fouled on the ground, that's 3 on Kwame, who's being too aggressive.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

AI has 15 on 4-9 fg.

Korver with an up and down, lakers ball. Iggy knocks the ball out.

Profit with a 3, AI air balls the come back.

Kobe makes a backdoor alley oop.

AI misses the layup after crossing... the lakers.

George with the three. 44-37.

Korver misses another open 3, foul kobe.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

alley to smush, mishandled. 

Sixers go up court webber misses the jumper.

Out on the sixers, maybe a bad call, Kobe's smiling.

miss by lakers, it bounces out.

Korver misses, gets his own rebound, makes the and 1, mihm has 3. Korver makes the free throw. 44-40 sixers.

Cook misses, AI hits a lay up. Kobe misses one, and Ollie turns it over on the break.

Bad miss from 3 by lakers, TO by sixers, Bryant scores the last shot.

46-42 lakers


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

I have to get offine soon, so no second half commentary from me. sorry.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

We're down by 4 at the half. AI has a quiet 17 pts for Philly. After hitting his 1st 3, KK has gone cold. He's something like 2-10. Cwebb picked up 2 fouls and hasn't been a factor. 

The story of the game so far has been Iggy's lockdown D on Kobe. 

Later fellas. I gotta get to work. 

Go 6ers!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Were startin to Fall apart 46-53 Lakers

NJ loss tonight so with a win we move into a tie for first lets get it done yall


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*



alleninsf said:


> We're down by 4 at the half. AI has a quiet 17 pts for Philly. After hitting his 1st 3, KK has gone cold. He's something like 2-10. Cwebb picked up 2 fouls and hasn't been a factor.
> 
> The story of the game so far has been Iggy's lockdown D on Kobe.
> 
> ...


Iggy's lockdown on Kobe? Try the entire Sixers team lock down on Kobe. Thats why Kobe is 3/15 and the Lakers are still up by 5.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

hahaha did anyone else hear that the Detroit thing they jus did
SIXXXXXXXXXEEEEERRRRRRRRR BASKETBALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL lol


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

SIXER LEAD :banana: 70-69


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Come on Sixers!!!! Beat the Lakers .... Kobe keep chucking ...

FINALLY.......... KORVER MADE Another 3!!!!!! kORVER THEN TIES UP MIHM. YEAH!!!!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Huge 3-ball by Korver 71-78 Sixers......

George with a 3 to answer 74-78 Sixers


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Was Snapper Jones a Laker back in the day?

He sure sounds like a Laker homer (to be an impartial announcer).


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

WHERE would the Sixers be without Igey in this 4th quarter.

AI couldn't make his FTs ... is he tired also. Can't score consistent 30+ games any longer?

Oh ... for those that don't know, I'm an AI fan so a Sixers fan by default. However, I'm a Clipper fan FIRST and we play you all in a couple of days. I want you to beat the Lakers so they stay behind us.

GO SIXERS!!!!


Also, would someone start a thread about Mo so I can give my opinion? It wouldn't be fair for me, a Clipper fan, to start it.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

**** Tie game 37 seconds left


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Iverson hits the jumper to take the lead up 2 22 seconds left!!!!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

SIXERS WIN SIXERS WIN :banana: 

and that means were tied for first in the Atlantic :banana:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

CONGRATULATIONS SIXERS. Like our games have been, it was ugly but it was a win.

From the Clippers perspective --- THANK YOU!!!!!


Nevermind the thread about Mo ... I'll hold off on my comments since this is the first time I've seen him coach the Sixers.

Thanks for allowing me in your forum. Please stop by the Clippers forum for Sunday's game.

Again ... congratulations.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Nice win, Nice win.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

that's game, *****es. Nothing excites me more than a win over Kobe in Philly.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Man, Iverson was clutch with his free throws. I felt for Kobe though...what a terrible game. Everyone was on him, blocking him, stripping him.


----------



## AIFan (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

Wow, the Sixers made this game alot closer than it should have been. Nice win for them, but they gotta start making teams pay for the mistakes they make. Gotta give it up for their defense though, they played great team defense against Kobe, keeping him in check and making work double time for the 17pts he ended up with. I have been hesitant to jump on the John Salmons bandwagon, but that guy is a baller and I kinda wish they'd put the ball in his hands more often cause he's the kind of player than can take alot of the pressure off AI by being able to create his own shot. I would just like to see him be a smarter player and learn when to kick it out and when to go for the bucket, it seems like he's forcing it alot of times but those things come with experience. All in all, nice effort from Philly, AI had a big game and most importantly, we got the W.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game #6 - Sixers Vs Bobcats - November 11th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)*

When was the last time we won three games in a row?


----------



## AIFan (Oct 23, 2005)

when was the last time AI missed an uncontested finger roll?


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Props to the Sixers. They played great defense on Kobe tonight.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

AIFan said:


> when was the last time AI missed an uncontested finger roll?


Who cares he made up for it with the shot at the end of the game didnt he??


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Who would of thought lose your first 3 games and then be tied for first in the division that quick after lol


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> Who would of thought lose your first 3 games and then be tied for first in the division that quick after lol


You aint lying. Man....I was thinking the worst after the Bobcats loss. The team's defensive effort was what had impressed me most. If they can do that consistently, everything else will fall into place.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Got to give Cheeks credit for this one, his defensive scheme was great for Kobe. But so was O'Brien's. Let's see if he can adapt his better than Obie could.


----------

